# Продаю баян Юпитер



## yupiter.aleks (31 Мар 2010)

Продаю мастеровой баян, аналогичный Юпитеру,сделан на заказ,5-ти рядный,15 регистров,инструмент в отличном состоянии.Могу прислать фото.

Цена и фото: [email protected]


----------

